# do w3rk build



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I made a build thread a few months ago. Stopped working on the car because I ran low on funds, school, and the regular building a car non sense. Back to it should get it rolling asap. Figured Id make a little post with some updates and changes. I have some decent goals for the car and I hope I can achieve such things. Would like to see 10s and keeping the car somewhat tame. 

I would like to thank: 
[email protected] for setting me up with a nice ecu 
[email protected] for getting most of the parts a few months back 
[email protected] for the pumps and help with some fuel setup questions 
Broke_Rado for parting out his car. 
and my parents for letting me destroy their garage for too long. 

Basic specs for the car
2.9L 9:1 compression with rods
ARP in places needed
Stock head with DSR 256 turbo grinds
Cluctmasters sprung 6 puck
Stock CHN o2a with a peloquin
2x inline bosch 044s
e85
6262
ID1000s
LugTronic ecu
Prologger





































Going to try and bust the harness out tomorrow and get some more pics up. Cleaned the engine bay up a lot from my old pictures so I will update that also.....


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Can't wait, should be fun.:thumbup: If you could post as many picks of the wiring, I like wiring.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Can't wait, should be fun.:thumbup: If you could post as many picks of the wiring, I like wiring.


Yeah. I have a good amount of wiring to do. I will post it all up.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

your setup sounds like fun!!! Lugtronic, 6262 and e85 :thumbup: NICE!!!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Cool man, can't wait.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I ordered the rest of my fittings for the fuel system. Doing all black fittings and line in the bay. Everything should be here soon. Ordered a 1 foot piece of 5in straight aluminum for the surge tank. Didn't get much done this weekend was helping a friend with his k20/k24 turbo and it was fail.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Still have a little more murdering to do. 










oil cooler setup.










Intercooler piping for the right side of the car. Need to do the left side waiting for the new front mount to show.....










Welded the o2 bung on tonight and painted the downpipe black. 


Took the manifold off going to start porting it and hopefully put that on for the last time tonight.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

pretty:thumbup:


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

You think the o2A will hold 6262 power?

Not being a chode about it, its an honest question. I am building a 6262 1.8 and we are looking for ways to have the o2j hold the power.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

nice build :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

> You think the o2A will hold 6262 power?


Fifth gear cuff and APT gears should do the trick.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

kkkustom said:


> You think the o2A will hold 6262 power?
> 
> Not being a chode about it, its an honest question. I am building a 6262 1.8 and we are looking for ways to have the o2j hold the power.


Plenty of people do stock gears. I would rather replace stock trannys then built trannys. 

The 208mph DubSquared car is on a stock tranny ran 208mph in a standing mile and a [email protected] 1/4.

I guess its how you drive also and what tires your on. Don't go doing 30psi pulls over expansion joints or crazy bumpy roads. Im gonna drive the car on the street with street tires. Drive the car on the strip with 24.5in slicks. I have built the car around the stock tranny using stock axles and a single disk sprung clutch. If it breaks it breaks I dont have the money for gears right now. 

The one thing I wish I could do would be the 5th gear cuff since that solves most of the problem but cruising to school will suck in 4th with 195/55s.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Harness is 98% finished. Put all the pins/connectors on it except the injectors and I still need to wire into the fuse box. 









The tool worth every penny when pinning a wire harness.









Almost ready!










Got this little rascle today also. Fuelab 515 -10 inlets and a -6 return.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Fifth gear cuff and APT gears should do the trick.





charlie hayes said:


> Plenty of people do stock gears. I would rather replace stock trannys then built trannys.
> 
> The 208mph DubSquared car is on a stock tranny ran 208mph in a standing mile and a [email protected] 1/4.
> 
> ...


Thats where I am headed with my trans too. Stock gears but the 5th gear cuff. I have a 3.16 R&P with 1.8T stock 1-4. with a 23" tire and an 8500rpm shift point I am looking at 56Mph, 95Mph, 141mph and 179mph per gear. shift points drop the revs to 5000 in 2nd, 5750 in 3rd and 6700 in 4th from the up shift to each gear. This give me only 2 shifts on the track, and keeps me well above my full spool target. Also on street tires 4th gear with this r&p was actually 50RPM LESS, than 5th gear in a 100% stock 1.8t box at 65mph!


you and I better start buying stock in axles!!!


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn 3.16r&p sounds nice! But you reving that thing out so much changes a lot! I don't think I will go over 7500rpm unless I magically make power up there. We should see close to the same mph with just the tire changes. You have a little more mph in each gear than me though. 

I think my next trans I will try the 5th gear cuff and maybe that pinion girdle. Once again though rather replace stock axles than DSS's because my luck is they will be fine for 1 year then on the 366th day they are going to blow up. Stocks should hold fine and are cheap so Im not to worried.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

man my 6262 dies not fit on my atp mani in the fashion you have yours mounted ?? the comp hits the last runner


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a ebay clone one. Maybe that was the only benefit. haha


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

i knew it was too good to be true, i was like what the **** did they send me a bigger turbo ??


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Thats weird though I know other people have clocked their turbos like that and had no problems.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

i dont wanna jack your thread or anything but check this out lol


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Hah. Thats weird. 











New cooler shower up yesterday. Pretty close to a straight trade for my 600hp core to a 725hp core. Came out 20 bucks.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Got the manifold and downpipe back on. Hopefully for good. Still need to clock the turbo a little.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Lookin good man:thumbup:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

the pumps with the -6 fittings. Going to try to mock up some sort of bracket and map out where the pumps/surge tank will be chilling under the car tomorrow.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I am still wondering why people use that ugly ass manifold.One of the worst designs of all time.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

TIGninja said:


> I am still wondering why people use that ugly ass manifold.One of the worst designs of all time.


I will make my own after all is done and compare the two. I mean its pretty much proven it doesn't work. I want to get my welding skills up first.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I think Im going to make up a batch of good ones.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

TIGninja said:


> I think Im going to make up a batch of good ones.


:thumbup: where should i sign up to place an order?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> :thumbup: where should i sign up to place an order?


Here is one I did for a hatch not long ago. I like this design (sorry about your thread bro,your build is bad ass. I like the lugtronic and E85).


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

charlie hayes said:


> I have a ebay clone one. Maybe that was the only benefit. haha


PMd you a question to not divert your thread. :thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

So that oil cooler removes the factory cooler correct? Where did you pick up that setup from?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

VRsixGLI said:


> So that oil cooler removes the factory cooler correct? Where did you pick up that setup from?


 I have a setrab oil cooler on mine. It works pretty well even though it's a bit smaller heat exchanger than some. Just do a search for external oil cooler and mocal thermostatic sandwich plate and you'll find a bunch of stuff. 

Definitey a must have for a turbo setup :thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

obdONE said:


> I have a setrab oil cooler on mine. It works pretty well even though it's a bit smaller heat exchanger than some. Just do a search for external oil cooler and mocal thermostatic sandwich plate and you'll find a bunch of stuff.
> 
> Definitey a must have for a turbo setup :thumbup:


 I appreciate the info but what I was asking was if the setup he is running removes the factory oil cooler completely. I don't want to run the factory cooler I want to remove it and run and external only. I know there are several different setups out there that keep the factory cooler such as eurosports and autotechs. I was asking specifically to see which setup he was using. :thumbup:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Mine is just a thermostated sandwich plate like mentioned before and yes it deletes the OE oil cooler. I got the middle heat exchanger. I believe its a 16row MOCAL exchanger. Could be mistaken. I bought it off usrt. Seems like a pretty nice piece.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

i thought all the ones that used a mocal thermostatic sandwich plate deleted the OEM oil cooler completely. I know mine has no remnants of it.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

watching this....I want to see how the front mount turns out. 

Stock bumper?

Nice build!! :thumbup:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes stock bumper. I fabbed up the thottle body side intercooler piping and I need to fix the other side because I made it to fit the 600hp core.


----------



## BastardDuck (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn that IC is huge!!! I want a ride when you finish this Charlie!


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Finished the intercooler piping and brackets for the bumper/front mount tonight. 

I will pick up the materials on monday or tuesday for the surge tank. Hopefully put in my last order to summit on monday or tuesday also. Gotta get parts for fuel, wastegate, some more straight and maybe a 90* or 2 for the exhaust and finish connecting everything electrically. I smell the sweet smell of e85 in the near future. Words can't describe how ready I am for this. Just wish I was financially ready.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

would you mind throwing some pics of the finished intercooler setup without the bumper and then once you get it on. 

Cheers.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

charlie hayes said:


> Just wish I was financially ready.


im sure alot of us can say the same ... :laugh: owell we only live once :thumbup:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> would you mind throwing some pics of the finished intercooler setup without the bumper and then once you get it on.
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah no problem. Im going to work, I plan to work on the car later today and I will snap some pics.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

charlie hayes said:


> I smell the sweet smell of e85 in the near future.


F_CK YEAH! some dude was telling me today that I should install a water meth system on my car and I laughed at him. props on e85, if I wanted to spend the money to upgrade my fueling again, that's all I would run.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

obdONE said:


> F_CK YEAH! some dude was telling me today that I should install a water meth system on my car and I laughed at him. props on e85, if I wanted to spend the money to upgrade my fueling again, that's all I would run.


For the price and power levels I want you can't beat it. Only thing that sucks is how inconsistent it can be. My fuel system isn't much more than what I would have done if I stayed on gas maybe just minus one 044.


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

Will you be running the factory fuel tank? Or will you being going with a fuel cell? 


Can't wait to see this car complete!


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Factory tank/fuel pump.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Surge tank parts are ordered. I got shafted on my check forgot I owed the bank some money. Trying to sell these parts so I can order the fittings and lines before I get paid next. (2 weeks from today) :banghead:


----------



## Sharino (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks good! I am building very similar. Red Rado with a 3.0L and a 6262. :laugh:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Nice...thanks for the pics. :thumbup:

Now get back to work. :beer:
opcorn:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I have been working too much lately which is good, because now I might be able to be financially ready to finish this bltch. Gonna take a few things to get powder coated and I'm planning on anodizing the front mount. I'll post some pics at the end of the day of my progress.


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbup: Do like. 

Needs more pictures.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

If you don't want to cut your bumper, here's a trick.

Cut a hole under the euro plate. Then just take it off at the track.

Looking good:thumbup:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

lugnuts said:


> If you don't want to cut your bumper, here's a trick.
> 
> Cut a hole under the euro plate. Then just take it off at the track.
> 
> Looking good:thumbup:


Thats what I had planned.  I want to make a bumper but Im loosing faith. I need to hear the car first.


Got a box filled with goodies today. Will update laterrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I got all my fittings. I put a couple on but my phone sucks at taking pics in my garage when its dark. All black -10 to the rail -8 return. Looks pretty saucy though! umpkin::facepalm:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

-10 feed -8 return through the tunnel. 




















surge tank. Need to weld the end plates and the fittings on. It will be a lot higher than it is hanging off the rear beam. Im planning on making it 1in off the underbody which should raise it 2-3 inches from where it is. I think its a little bigger than it needs to be but I doubt bigger will hurt in this case. 

I made the dump tube also yesterday didn't snap a picture of that because its just a dump tube.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Keep up the good work. Its all going to be worth it when it is done. :thumbup:


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

charlie hayes said:


> Still have a little more murdering to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
please, could you give me some info about that oil thermostat sandwich plate, cap and fittings? Part numbers, prices, where to buy.....please!!!!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

You can buy them all over. That specific one is from usrt and it came with a mocal exchanger.


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

obdONE said:


> I laughed at him..


You didn't laugh at me, your argument is crap.



I'm interested how that surge tank will turn out, please post pics once its all mounted up :thumbup:

Also, are you adding a flex piece to your downpipe?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

TIGninja said:


> Here is one I did for a hatch not long ago. I like this design (sorry about your thread bro,your build is bad ass. I like the lugtronic and E85).


Wow... twin charged! and it has a sexy turbo header..


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

c_hundley86 said:


> You didn't laugh at me, your argument is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will update with pics of the surge when I finish. Im going to tack it all up and probably have a buddy tig it this week? 

Im not adding a flex pipe to the downpipe. Solid engine/trans mounts and Im not sure if Im routing it all the way back yet.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I feel like I did some work today. Lots of crawling back and forth under the car which sucks major dick. I finally hooked up my tri-mix gas and picked up some SS wire so I can start mocking this surge tank up. I never welded anything stainless and to me its not much different. The gas sounds a lot different and I had to roll the bottle around on the ground to mix it up. First few passes sucked. I guess its not to bad for only welding for a couple months and having a few hours of actual experience. 

Im mad I couldn't weld my piece as well as my test pieces. :banghead:










If anyone has any tips or something to say that will help out on my welding that would be greatly appreciated. I think Im going to fast and not getting the full penetration. On the brackets I did another bead on the back and ground it down just to be safe.




























I taped it up so I can test fit the bracket/leg length. I ended up having to stagger one side about a inch lower. This tank is ****ing huge I may need to cut it down. I thought it was 5in but I guess its 5 1/2in diameter. lol. 










Also got some more wiring done in between the metal cooling down and what not. Progress is progress. I have another day off tomorrow we will see what else I can do.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Stock lines.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I have 2 days off hope to check a bunch of stuff off the list today and tomorrow.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

c_hundley86 said:


> You didn't laugh at me, your argument is crap.


It wasn't you I was talking about, Dick-lick. It was some jackass at Vagabahn.


Looking good Charile :thumbup:


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

do werk!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

glad to see you're still around VWs, mr. hayes! obdONE & c_hundley told me you had a nice turbo build going, so i had to come check it out. looks amazing so far!!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. I tore the harness apart because I forgot some wires.... I'm also adding a few more sensors to log and have for fine tuning and safety. Going to add egt, exhaust back pressure, and fuel pressure. Also need to swap out a couple fittings I bought from summit for 90*s and I still need a distribution block and fuel filter.


I'm getting closer just need to start finding more time and money. I have a feeling all the work will pay off soon. Raping most cars/bikes on the road and track will be awesome. I can't wait to take this on a road course.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm using a very similar setup. I'm usingthe same hose & hose ends. Only difference is i'm using a -6 Fuel Lab Mini. Thank you for the motivation. I can't wait to get started on mine. :thumbup:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Surprised you can get motivated off my build. :laugh:

Im unmotivated.....


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

charlie hayes said:


> Well I feel like I did some work today. Lots of crawling back and forth under the car which sucks major dick. I finally hooked up my tri-mix gas and picked up some SS wire so I can start mocking this surge tank up. I never welded anything stainless and to me its not much different. The gas sounds a lot different and I had to roll the bottle around on the ground to mix it up. First few passes sucked. I guess its not to bad for only welding for a couple months and having a few hours of actual experience.
> 
> Im mad I couldn't weld my piece as well as my test pieces. :banghead:
> 
> ...


Turn up the juice.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

TIGninja said:


> Turn up the juice.


Yeah I did that and took almost 2-3x more time welding the same material and it looks a LOT better.


Ordered some misc supplies from Kevin this week, hope to see a box either tomorrow or early next week. Didn't get all the sensors yet going to spend the money else were but I did buy some more wire and what not so the harness will be prepped! 

Im kinda putting this on a slight hold Im trying to live life like a person who makes $200k a year. I have a goal to see it run by the end of Jan. Since I have no pics to update this thread with the corrado, figured I would add a pic of the car that takes the other half of my income. 










Trying to lift the right tires off the ground. :laugh:


----------



## BastardDuck (Dec 10, 2006)

Updates?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Not yet, I just finished refreshing most of the drivetrain in the miata. February is the dead month for the miata this year soo I plan on focusing on the corrado. Not much left to do really just need to actually invest time in running wires, under the car fuel lines and a few misc brackets. I really need to finish it or part it out. One or the other. 


If you dont see a video of it running by the end of feb check the classifieds. :screwy:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Finally replaced the blow off valve with one I "sold" to a friend because he was in hard times. Took 2.5 months for him to pay me back when I thought he was going to pay me in a week or two. Oh well. Today I have some enthusiasm to work on the car. 

I think Im going to work on the harness and clean my working area up. I have sucked hard with this build but now that my miata is stripped and ready for paint I have a little free time.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

what happened, Charlie? Miata too much fun to finish the Corrado?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Any updates??


----------

